# Game Thread: Monday March 27 @ Miami



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

_* VS*_
























*Indiana* - *(35-33)* 








*Miami* - *(46-23) * 

*Tip-off – Monday, March 27, 2006 - 7:30pm et*
*Where* – *American Airlines Arena*










*Probable Starters*

     

*Tinsley / Jackson / Stojakovic / O'Neal / Pollard

Reserves

     

Foster / Granger / Harrison / Fat *** / Jasikevicius / Gill

Pacers Injuries

 - Thumb

 - Concussion*

*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 20.9 
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 9.8 
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 4.5 
*Steals *- Stephen Jackson 1.23 
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 2.17 
*FG% * - J. O'Neal .468
*FT%* - P. Stojakovic .913
*3PT%* - P. Stojakovic .423











*Probable Starters*

     

*Wade / Williams / Posey / Haslem / O'Neal

Reserves

       

Payton / Walker / Doleac / S. Anderson / D. Anderson / Simien / Barron

Heat Injuries

 - Calf
*

*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Points* - Dwyane Wade 27.6
*Rebounds* - Shaquille O'Neal 9.2
*Assists *- Dwyane Wade 6.8
*Steals *- Dwyane Wade 1.88
*Blocks* - Shaquille O'Neal 1.7
*FG% *- Shaquille O'Neal .589
*FT%* - Jason Williams .883
*3PT%* - Jason Williams .380

*







*








* - Scored 17 points and has 12 rebounds last game vs Sixers*








* - Scored 24 points last game vs Bobcats*

*Key Matchup:*
Our frontcourt vs Shaq

*Previous games vs Heat this year:*
Thursday, Nov. 3-
W 105-102

Wednesday, Mar. 9-
W 95-90

*Preview*










*Local TV*



*Local Radio*




*Prediction*
_Pacers 96
Heat 90_

*Guess the score and you could win 10,000 points!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 91
Heat 87


----------



## Artest (Mar 6, 2006)

...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Artest said:


> ..


We did it twice before, so why not?

Pacers win:

97-92


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Artest said:


> ..


What's wrong with being optimistic? I've guesse a win for 68 (or more, from last season) games straight...


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Larry Legend said:


> *Key Matchup:*
> Our frontcourt vs Shaq


Hahahaha....that should be funny to watch. Almost as funny as any of our guards trying to stop DWade. The Heat are on a mission right now. In Miami? This could get ugly.

Pacers 78
Heat 96


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Artest said:


> ..


A guy with 18 posts comes here and disses someone for predicting a win?? 

You're making it sound like we're the worst team in the league, with us getting healthy, i don't think it's impossible to win in Miami, unlikey yes, but impossible definetly not... that's why they play the game.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

I just would like to say that the game thread is pretty f'ing good looking. Keep up the good work LL.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

haha anthony johnson = fat *** :cheers: 100% agreed

pacers 88
heat 80


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

you guys have been owning us for too long. time to end that trend! lol

Heres to a good game fellas` :cheers:


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Pacers-100
Heat-96


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

From IndyStar.com-

PACERS NOTEBOOK

*Both teams have evolved since Pacers played Heat*

By Mike Wells
[email protected]
A lot has changed from the last time the Indiana Pacers and the Miami Heat played in the second week of the season.

The Heat no longer are trying to work Jason Williams, Antoine Walker and Gary Payton into the mix. Ron Artest no longer is with the Pacers, seen as title contenders at the start of the season, who are trying to gain momentum heading into the playoffs. 

The two teams meet for the first time in more than four months tonight in Miami. The Pacers won the first two meetings.

“They’ve had a substantial amount of time together and got some chemistry,” Pacers coach Rick Carlisle said about the Heat. “They had a lot of new guys early. Even though they were full strength in the first game, they were still very new to each other. They’ve come light-years since then.”

Led by All-Stars Dwyane Wade and Shaquille O’Neal, the Heat are on their way to wrapping up the No. 2 seed in the Eastern Conference.

“Detroit and Miami, certainly, if you look at their records, have separated themselves from the pack,” Carlisle said. “The fact they have Shaq and Wade on the same team is really a powerful 1-2 punch.”

Link.... http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060327/SPORTS04/303270015


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Thats a sick post larry legend. 

Anyway, if Pacers win it's because Zo is injured and if Heat win it's because Shaq played 35+ minutes and Walker has 15+ points.


Heat 103, Pacers 92


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Pacers: 101
Heat:97


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers 86 Heat 84..

Hopeing we can at least contain Wade and Shaq tonight...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Damn, since sunday we have summertime and turned the clock an hour later, so the games are starting an hour later olso. 2.30 AM while it was 1.30 before :curse:


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Damn, since sunday we have summertime and turned the clock an hour later, so the games are starting an hour later olso. 2.30 AM while it was 1.30 before :curse:


That sucks... I'm going with us here...

93-90


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

only thing I can predict is a Heat win...but it will be a hard fought, exciting game IMO. :banana:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Too bad I can't watch. I have to make a magazine for my history class by Wednesday. Well, I might watch if Gill plays late in the game or I'm too frustrated.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

your true starters are healthy and will start tonight. this will be a good game :banana:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Let's get this win baby....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jermaine doesn't look very good... He's missed a lot of jumpers (forced almost all of them) and he's gotten lucky on a few calls.

Jackson is on fire, though. Surprising.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Jermaine doesn't look very good... He's missed a lot of jumpers (forced almost all of them) and he's gotten lucky on a few calls.
> 
> Jackson is on fire, though. Surprising.


Haslem and our rookie Simien has done a good job as well.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Jackson is on fire, though. Surprising.


againts the Heat? im not surprised at all! lol

Opposing SG`s has scorched the Heat all season long *sigh*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jermaine has done something to his groin again...


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Granger is playing very well tonight as well...tieing up shaq...holding williams to the 24 violation...then drawing the foul down the court for 2...its not suprising though that jermaine is injured AGAIN...he is as britle as partical board...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Jermaine has done something to his groin again...


Please say it ain't so....


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, Jermaine is still in the game, so I assume it isn't anything major....right?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Fight!

Shaq joking Jermaine!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Udonis is a worthless piece of garbage. Why does Shaq not even get a T? Maybe he was trying to get Udonis's hand off Jermaine.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i guess its safe to say the refs in this game suck.

JO got the star treatment with the incident against Haslem.

Haslem ejected, Wade with a technical...oh my goodness


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

****, why is AJ in trying to guard Wade?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:



> Fight!
> 
> Shaq joking Jermaine!



Shaq joking or choking JO? Whaaat? Damn I need league pass.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

gio30584 said:


> i guess its safe to say the refs in this game suck.
> 
> JO got the star treatment with the incident against Haslem.
> 
> Haslem ejected, Wade with a technical...oh my goodness


No, just one O'Neal did. Shaq definately didn't need to have his hand on Jermaine's throat. 

Jermaine got one T, and so did Haslem until he argued...... Looks pretty equal


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Shaq joking or choking JO? Whaaat? Damn I need league pass.


Shaq had his hand on top of Haslem's hand on Jermaine's throat.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> No, just one O'Neal did. Shaq definately didn't need to have his hand on Jermaine's throat.
> 
> Jermaine got one T, and so did Haslem until he argued...... Looks pretty equal


i meant the offensive foul called on Haslem before he got ejected. Haslem clearly had positioning and good possesion on the ball.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Doubtful...Looked like Shaq did it to keep Jermaine from attacking Haslem...notice how Jermaine didnt even acknowledge the fact that Shaq had his hands on him...So glad Haslem got tossed hes such a headcase as well...Crazy T however on Wade...this game is totally march madness...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

31andOnly said:


> Doubtful...Looked like Shaq did it to keep Jermaine from attacking Haslem...notice how Jermaine didnt even acknowledge the fact that Shaq had his hands on him..*.So glad Haslem got tossed hes such a headcase as well.*..Crazy T however on Wade...this game is totally march madness...


Haslem a headcase?

whoa...

of all the 3 seaosns hes played in Miami, that is the first time i see him get that agitated in a game. hes usually a quite player and i was shocked to see him react this way.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

gio30584 said:


> i meant the offensive foul called on Haslem before he got ejected. Haslem clearly had positioning and good possesion on the ball.


Jermaine was just in an awkward position. It also kind of looked like Haslem ripped the ball away causing more of an awkward position for Jermaine, but I'd have to watch it again.

Shaq going crazy. Flagrant then a T. He better get fined for his ignorance.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice flop Wade....


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We're up 53-42 at the half. It was a close game in the first quarter, but it's gotten out of hand the past 6 minutes.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> *Jermaine was just in an awkward position. It also kind of looked like Haslem ripped the ball away causing more of an awkward position for Jermaine, but I'd have to watch it again.
> *
> Shaq going crazy. Flagrant then a T. He better get fined for his ignorance.


i see, but the thing that gets me is that initially nothing was going to be called, only after the "fight" did the ref decided to give Haslem a offensive foul.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

gio30584 said:


> i see, but the thing that gets me is that initially nothing was going to be called, only after the "fight" did the ref decided to give Haslem a offensive foul.


Well if there was a fight going on, I would hope the ref would try to break it up rather than make a call.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Jermaine was just in an awkward position. It also kind of looked like Haslem ripped the ball away causing more of an awkward position for Jermaine, but I'd have to watch it again.
> 
> Shaq going crazy. Flagrant then a T. He better get fined for his ignorance.


WTF? Who did Shaq flag. What is going on?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pollard always has good games vs. the heat.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

He hit Foster on an open dunk and sent him to his knees...it looked somewhat weak though...but this comes only minutes after he visually appears to be trying to choke jermaine...then he gets a tech for running his mouth after the flag call...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Shaq going crazy.


 :laugh: 

when i read this i thought of Shaq on rampage mode! lol


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

I dont ever want to think of Shaq in rampage mode lol...That three from Peja was so needed...


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow i love Jax effort on that steal by williams...Just stood there...Tinsley even almost caught up and he was really far behind...Williams is keepin them in there though...almost 5 straight real quick but misses the free throw...

Ind: 64
Mia: 60

with 5:00 left...


this one is going to be good in the fourth...


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Shaq's fat *** shot 11-14 from the line... LMFAO!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Game got interesting in the 2nd Half.

good game guys.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Another win blown in the second half because of our guards...I swear this team has a third quarter curse...Its been like this for years now...ugh I dont care how much Jax scored in the first half his lack of any effort down the stretch is something that drives me utterly insane...

We lose 91-96...Were now just one game above .500 and at most a mediocre ball team...Sad this being the year we finally got recognition as being a possible title contender and look at how we turn out...Reggie couldnt have went out at a better time...Im a lifetime Pacers fan and am honestly sick of all the excuses this current team has ....


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> Shaq's fat *** shot 11-14 from the line... LMFAO!


I think i saw Jermaine Crying after gettign fouled out..


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I think i saw Jermaine Crying after gettign fouled out..


Wow, what a sad attempt to bait us.

Bad loss.... I knew they'd come back in the second half.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good game...keep winning and avoid the #6-7 spot please


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> good game...keep winning and avoid the *#6-7* spot please


damn right......

and start some fights in the second round with detroit while your at it.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Wow, what a sad attempt to bait us.
> 
> Bad loss.... I knew they'd come back in the second half.


I only said it b/c he called Shaq a Fat... you guys baited me and i responded...
...I punch back..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

31andOnly said:


> Doubtful...Looked like Shaq did it to keep Jermaine from attacking Haslem...notice how Jermaine didnt even acknowledge the fact that Shaq had his hands on him...So glad Haslem got tossed hes such a headcase as well...Crazy T however on Wade...this game is totally march madness...


Haslem is a headcase? :laugh: That's good stuff right there. Haslem is the silent assassin. Never in his career has he got as involved as he got with J O'neal. That comment sounded about as foolish as J'Oneal looked after he fouled out. Especially after the 2-1 hand gesture. What a punk. :nonono:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I think i saw Jermaine Crying after gettign fouled out..



Please. I would LOVE to face the heat in the playoffs. Even moreso than the Nets. Good win tonight by the Heat...against a Pacer team still pulling together.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I only said it b/c he called Shaq a Fat... you guys baited me and i responded...
> ...I punch back..



The only difference is. Shaq is fat though :biggrin:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Please. I would LOVE to face the heat in the playoffs. Even moreso than the Nets. Good win tonight by the Heat...against a Pacer team still pulling together.


I wouldn't mind that myself. You'd be just another victim. Maybe we'd get to see Udonis KTFO Jermaine. nfire:

You guys are powder puffs without Artest and Reggie.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Heated said:


> I wouldn't mind that myself. You'd be just another victim. Maybe we'd get to see Udonis KTFO Jermaine. nfire:
> 
> You guys are powder puffs without Artest and Reggie.


Chill out, man. We saw what happens when fat boys try to step to J.O. back in Detroit. Udonis would get annihilated by Jermaine. No question about it... I've seen the dude punch (we all have) and pump iron. Udonis would get Udominated. And if you want to be a jerk about our team, then go back to your board :wave:. Not too long ago we beat you without Reggie or Artest.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

jdohman said:


> The only difference is. Shaq is fat though :biggrin:


Exactly. Shaq is fat and he never shoots 11-14 from the line. Those are facts. I hope we play the Heat in the playoffs. Man, I really do. If we don't beat them I know that it will go to seven and we will considerably soften them up. But I think we would win, I really do. Even though Miami gets all of those Shaq/Wade superstar calls. Wade gets more preferential treatment than LBJ. I swear he does. The last time I saw that many "And 1's" I was at Foot Locker. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> Chill out, man. We saw what happens when fat boys try to step to J.O. back in Detroit. Udonis would get annihilated by Jermaine. No question about it... I've seen the dude punch (we all have) and pump iron. Udonis would get Udominated. And if you want to be a jerk about our team, then go back to your board :wave:. Not too long ago we beat you without Reggie or Artest.


I don't know what you are talken about. Udonis wanted to throw down, while Jermaine stood there with the usual not so bright look on his face. He didn't want none of Haslem and rightfully so.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

i hope we see you guys too, when freakin jermaine said somtign to haslem you think UD is gona back down?? I think everyone's thrown a punch in there life and everyone in the NBA pumps iron, but not everyone gets facialed like Jermained did by Dwyane..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

31andOnly said:


> Doubtful...Looked like Shaq did it to keep Jermaine from attacking Haslem...notice how Jermaine didnt even acknowledge the fact that Shaq had his hands on him...So glad Haslem got tossed hes such a headcase as well...Crazy T however on Wade...this game is totally march madness...


The only headcase on the court was Jermaine he freakin likes to attack helpless crowed members, punching them, why dont you go and pick one somone your size?? Go touch Zo i dare you then lets see what happens, Zo would knock hte heck out of JErmaine


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Heated said:


> I don't know what you are talken about. Udonis wanted to throw down, while Jermaine stood there with the usual not so bright look on his face. He didn't want none of Haslem and rightfully so.


Well, a team "leader" doesn't normally try to get himself suspended...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> The only headcase on the court was Jermaine he freakin likes to attack helpless crowed members, punching them, why dont you go and pick one somone your size?? Go touch Zo i dare you then lets see what happens, Zo would knock hte heck out of JErmaine


So, uh, when did he attack these helpless crowd members?


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> The only headcase on the court was Jermaine he freakin likes to attack helpless crowed members, punching them, why dont you go and pick one somone your size?? Go touch Zo i dare you then lets see what happens, Zo would knock hte heck out of JErmaine


Well... that's all very interesting, now go and ask candy from your mother :biggrin:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I only said it b/c he called Shaq a Fat... you guys baited me and i responded...
> ...I punch back..


yes you fight back on the internet. you're a tough one arent you 

anyways whatever.. miami won this game and thats that. lets all move on?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Heated said:


> I don't know what you are talken about. Udonis wanted to throw down, while Jermaine stood there with the usual not so bright look on his face. He didn't want none of Haslem and rightfully so.


LOL are you kidding? I don't think Jermaine O'Neal is too worried about some thug. I'm sure it had nothing to do that JO didn't want to get suspended and ruin his own name credibility even more by fighting.  

I'm sure he was afriad of Haslem! 

Did you see Haslem talk ghetto to him after the coaches broke it up? LOL wtf... Haslem forgot he was out of the ghetto.

Miami team doesn't scare me, i wouldn't mind playing them.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> The only headcase on the court was Jermaine he freakin likes to attack helpless crowed members, punching them, why dont you go and pick one somone your size?? Go touch Zo i dare you then lets see what happens, Zo would knock hte heck out of JErmaine


Shut up man, go back to your own forum. This was maybe the dumbest post i've prolly ever read on bbb.net.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Can't we all be friends.....................................(except maybe Udon and Jermaine?)


As much as we'd all like to see UD and JO go 9 rounds, we're not gonna see each other again this season. You guys are too good to stick at the 6-7 slot, and we're not gonna drop from the #2. Your best draw is to get Cleveland in the 1st round, b/c they won't match your intensity. Get Detroit in the 2nd round and hope that you show up for 48 minutes a game.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

absolutebest said:


> Exactly. Shaq is fat and he never shoots 11-14 from the line. Those are facts. I hope we play the Heat in the playoffs. Man, I really do. If we don't beat them I know that it will go to seven and we will considerably soften them up. But I think we would win, I really do. Even though Miami gets all of those Shaq/Wade superstar calls. Wade gets more preferential treatment than LBJ. I swear he does. The last time I saw that many "And 1's" I was at Foot Locker. :biggrin:


I think you are mistaken. Are you sure you know what a fact is?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Can't we all be friends.....................................(except maybe Udon and Jermaine?)



Well, I still love you.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Well, I still love you.


 love is a strong word.....are you ready for that commitment??? haha



gay-dar

BEEP

BEEP

BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> love is a strong word.....are you ready for that commitment??? haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, what am I not good enough for you?

:laugh:


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

myst said:


> I think you are mistaken. Are you sure you know what a fact is?


Yes. Medically, he is overweight. Go ask a health/fitness professional if 7'1" 360 lbs. is overweight. And I am willing to bet that 11-14 is one of the top ten free throw shooting performances of his career. He has played about 1,000 games probably, so saying he doesn't do that essentially is a fact. Thanks for the smart *** comment. :biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 96-91 Heat

JayRedd- 13
myst- 8

Everyone else DQ'd for picking the Pacers.

Winner- myst


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

absolutebest said:


> Yes. Medically, he is overweight. Go ask a health/fitness professional if 7'1" 360 lbs. is overweight. And I am willing to bet that 11-14 is one of the top ten free throw shooting performances of his career. He has played about 1,000 games probably, so saying he doesn't do that essentially is a fact. Thanks for the smart *** comment. :biggrin:


OMG, are you kidding me? So since Hulk Hogan is over weight he is fat? Look up Shaq's body fat percent and then tell me he is fat. BTW, he doesn't weigh 360, he might have gotten that high for the month he was off, but he has lost over 30 pounds since then. And no, 11-14 isn't his best ft shooting game.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Final Score- 96-91 Heat
> 
> JayRedd- 13
> myst- 8
> ...


I'm not used to this, what does 13 and 8 mean? And what do I win? It better be good! lol, jk


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

myst said:


> I'm not used to this, what does 13 and 8 mean? And what do I win? It better be good! lol, jk


The "13" and "8" are scores for you two. It's how far you were off the actual score. You should win 10,000 points from Larry Legend, and you'll get one victory at this in the archive thread. Keep playing and you could win more.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> You should win 10,000 points from Larry Legend.



and 11,000 from yours truly..

Congrats :cheers: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh, thanks guys. I'm loaded on imaginary points, lol.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> 10000.00 points donated to myst successfully!


Sorry for the dealy


----------

